# Supa DMZ Rx - 1st cycle woot



## Simply_Michael (Sep 3, 2010)

*Supa DMZ Rx meets GenXXL- 1st cycle woot*

*Mad Props to:*
Prince- giving me the DMZ to test . mad props for supporting me
SuperTed- for helping me setting up 1st cycle and also intro me to this forum
Doublewide- GenXXL rep that was there for me all the way on 1st order. and all the orders made it  within 8 to 10 days of shipping
RoastChicken- For suggestion of routine and other training assistance

*Gears Plan:*
500 week Week 1-12 to 16 weeks ( i got 4 bottles ) -- get out of vial with 22g (1cc) . inject with 25g (1cc): 1cc x2 EW monday am and thursday evening

Super-DMZ rx ironmaglabs -- 2 tabs day 1 during before bed . and 1 in upon waking

cause I bloat quick : .5mg of armiplex every other day, once under control I will cut back to every 3rd day.

PCT: clomid 50 mg for 7 days for pct . also will add prime (test booster) in there for test build up.

*Diet :*
protein ..170 grams of protein at least and most carbs come from* veggies.* protein from shake . tuna . talipa . chicken breast .

*The workout*
First 5 weeks. (German volume training)

Mon Chest+back
Tues Legs
Weds rest
Thurs Arms
Fri rest--------------this is one cycle
Sat chest+back
sun Legs
mon rest (repeat till week 6 )

Week 6 : regular strength training
3-4 sets of 5 to 8 reps with same split and compound movements*

*Supplements*
b-ecaa by Lg science .. 3 to 5g daily
hawthorne berries extract ??? 2 tabs daily  its 424mg
Vitamin C ???.. 3 grams daily
Taurine .. 5 grams daily
Niacin ??? 2 tabs daily am/pm its 500mg
Pancreatin .. 2 tabs daily (for easy digestion)
Alpha -lipoic acid.. taking two tabs daily am/pm
Fish oil .. 5g daily
Myco green.. 4g daily

also pre work out sup : Jack3d

Adding milk thistle (vets ok during a cycle? )

*Cardio*
On days off probably 45 min on treadmill of 3.5 speed to keep fat gain at bay

there u go gang sorry for long first post but all thoughts comments appreciated 

start date Monday on labor day !


----------



## superted (Sep 3, 2010)

Present and correct


----------



## Hubauer (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm subscribed... would you mind posting your stats and goals?


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 3, 2010)

Hubauer said:


> I'm subscribed... would you mind posting your stats and goals?



and a nude photo


----------



## coolazice (Sep 3, 2010)

Subbed!


----------



## Kleen (Sep 3, 2010)

IN you are gonna love/hate GVT, I am doing 3 days of it a week and 1 heavier full body workout on Saturday. You should have some great gains with this run if you keep your diet in check man!


----------



## Simply_Michael (Sep 3, 2010)

Hubauer said:


> I'm subscribed... would you mind posting your stats and goals?




opps sorry forgot the easy part lol 

Spence moore
35 years old (sept 17th is my b day)
5'6
160 pounds
16 percent bodyfat 

goal:

recomp and lose some bodyfat .


************

thanks all who joined and remember if i am doing something wrong let me know i am open to advice. and if gonna make negative comment at least make a positive one or constructive so i can learn what you already know . 


thanks for joining me


----------



## superted (Sep 3, 2010)

newbie2bb said:


> *Mad Props to:*
> Prince- giving me the DMZ to test . mad props for supporting me
> SuperTed- for helping me setting up 1st cycle and also intro me to this forum
> Doublewide- GenXXL rep that was there for me all the way on 1st order. and all the orders made it  within 8 to 10 days of shipping
> ...



Protein needs to be higher 170 not enough IMO

I know 160lb is not LBM but id aim for 1.75 x LBM for protein and try to drink 1 1/2 gallons of water

whats are your macros and calories?


----------



## Simply_Michael (Sep 3, 2010)

superted said:


> Protein needs to be higher 170 not enough IMO
> 
> I know 160lb is not LBM but id aim for 1.75 x LBM for protein and try to drink 1 1/2 gallons of water
> 
> whats are your macros and calories?



macro's will be 40/30/30 ..higher?lower? and will up the protein LBM is 130 according to calculations .


----------



## superted (Sep 4, 2010)

So that would be 227g protein then minimum 195 is aim for the higher yoh are on AAS afteraall and want to grow as quick as is possible


----------



## Simply_Michael (Sep 4, 2010)

superted said:


> So that would be 227g protein then minimum 195 is aim for the higher yoh are on AAS afteraall and want to grow as quick as is possible



Thanks where did u get calculations for future reference


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Sep 4, 2010)

clomid for only 7 days?


----------



## Simply_Michael (Sep 4, 2010)

SenorBlumpkin said:


> clomid for only 7 days?


ur recommendation? all ears .. sorry if i was taught wrong. was told after 7 days at that dosing doesnt really do alot of good. if wrong all good ..this better


100/100/100/50 Clomid?  also will be taking prime at this point to boost test


----------



## Doublewide (Sep 5, 2010)

Good luck buddy!! kick some ass


----------



## Simply_Michael (Sep 5, 2010)

Doublewide said:


> Good luck buddy!! kick some ass



Definitely will take it up a notch in the gym ! Stay tuned for tomorrow


----------



## IronPotato (Sep 5, 2010)

im in buddy,now go get those meals in!!


----------



## Simply_Michael (Sep 5, 2010)

Meals are pretty basic:
2 chicken breasts 
2 protein shakes 
2 cans of tuna 
2 tilapia 
Shot glass of flax seeds 
Shots of olive oil and flaxseed oil 
Gallon of water at least a day

I work a lot so meals are basic And this is done everyday


----------



## unclem (Sep 5, 2010)

your doing good. clomid for three wks 100mg 3-5 days the rest 50mg ed. ill be watching your threads


----------



## Simply_Michael (Sep 6, 2010)

*day 1 ...venom mode !*

*Time in gym : 1135am to 12:32 pm* 

*The workout* 
*Hammer strength Iso-lateral decline press 50 pounds* 
10x10

*Free motion assisted Chin up 10x10*
4x @bodyweight
4x @ 12 pounds assisted
4x @18 pounds assisted
3x @18 pounds assisted
4x @24 pounds assisted
4x @30 pounds assisted
5x @36 pounds assisted
3x @36 pounds assisted 
3x @42 pounds assisted 
3x @42 pounds assisted 
anyone recommend anything different . No bands just the machines and i can only do 4 with body weight.

*Incline Dumbbell Fly 25 pounds* 
3x12 reps

*One arm dumbbell rows* 
1x12 @40 pounds 
1x12 @30 pounds
1x12 @30 pounds 

*Post cardio *
None today as gym closed early 

who knew that doing just that little would give a huge pump . Tomorrow i know i am going to be sore. but everyone have a grand day!

*Pinning / sides *

Omgosh it was easier i sweated it like crazy . no sides as of day 1. also I looked like mad doctor with latex gloves and alchol swabs  lol . will say i am thirsty as hell and can't get enough of water

again thanks GenXXL and Prince for the awesome products


----------



## Simply_Michael (Sep 6, 2010)

unclem said:


> your doing good. clomid for three wks 100mg 3-5 days the rest 50mg ed. ill be watching your threads


 

i been touched by an angel ...what what what


----------



## magger (Sep 6, 2010)

sub'd  .looking forward to seeing your progress!


----------



## Simply_Michael (Sep 6, 2010)

magger said:


> sub'd  .looking forward to seeing your progress!



thanks man . I appreciate it . any tips let me know . im a sponge ..kinda like


----------



## superted (Sep 6, 2010)

Congratulations 

Now kick some arse


----------



## Simply_Michael (Sep 7, 2010)

Being this log is All about raw truth: 

*sides*

When taking Dmz headache kinda intense but bearable.  Diet on key and water intake high. Yes i took it with food , No big issue just part of the process . Lifting later tonight 

Usually to correct i just did a shot of flaxseed not oil just for carbs and On with my day


----------



## Flathead (Sep 7, 2010)

Flathead checkin in.


----------



## Kleen (Sep 7, 2010)

Man I must be the only one not pinning with this stuff... Not that I am complaining about my results so far I am loving them. Good meal plans. As far as the head aches, did you load up on anything for BP before starting? I did and think it helped me in that area. I take a blood pressure sup with my Super-DMZ and then my Cycle Assist a couple hours later with next meal. Have to let the S-DMZ run the the liver before hitting it with the support supps from everything I have read regarding the orals so I am making sure to distance them.


----------



## Simply_Michael (Sep 7, 2010)

@kleen:  yea did pre load - I think was to low carbs repeated again with higher carbs and fine - also will do BP Med with dmz


----------



## Simply_Michael (Sep 8, 2010)

*Project: Legs and abs* 
*Time in gym:* 552am to 6:32 am

*Back Squats:*
10 sets of 10 reps @ 115 pounds (go up)
wow by 7th set tad cramp started setting in 

*Lying Leg curls* 
10 sets of 10 reps @ 50 pounds (go up)

*Low cable Pull-ins*
12 reps @20 pounds
10 reps @10 pounds
10 reps @10 pounds (start at 10)

*Seated Calf Raises* 
15 reps @90 pounds
16 reps @90 pounds
20 reps @90 pounds (go up)

*Post cardio:*
None due to still working 6 days so coming in way early staying till late. next week will be better

*sides*
None at all. I did fasted workout due to time restraint. I took the dmz and blood pressure meds at the same time and ate 3 chewy soft cookies I was fine.  Solution thanks to kleen!! Woot woot! 

*Summary:*
Awesome workout. Legs was on fire after squats. It was great though most weights only go up 5 pounds but progression is progression.
Workout tomorrow arms and shoulders. I'm loving the short but intense workout . my legs are going to be more than J-E-L-L-O tomorrow .
Move over bill cosby. Coo Coo kaa chew.


----------



## Kleen (Sep 8, 2010)

I have to warn you that squats on GVT can get your back kicking your ass even if not on a prohormone or Designer steroid, coupled with lying leg curls which tend to bring the lower back more into the equation than seated ones you may find you need to reevaluate your exercise selection if pumps become an issue. Also keep that water intake up i let mine slip a bit and the pumps started sneaking up on me. If pumps become an issue I would try leg press and seated leg curls, keep your feet lower on the platform to focus more on quad development and go deep if you do have to go with Leg Press.


----------



## Simply_Michael (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks For the tip - will monitor it!  Definitely left me spent and a sweat bucket 



Kleen said:


> I have to warn you that squats on GVT can get your back kicking your ass even if not on a prohormone or Designer steroid, coupled with lying leg curls which tend to bring the lower back more into the equation than seated ones you may find you need to reevaluate your exercise selection if pumps become an issue. Also keep that water intake up i let mine slip a bit and the pumps started sneaking up on me. If pumps become an issue I would try leg press and seated leg curls, keep your feet lower on the platform to focus more on quad development and go deep if you do have to go with Leg Press.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 8, 2010)

Kleen said:


> Man I must be the only one not pinning with this stuff... Not that I am complaining about my results so far I am loving them. Good meal plans. As far as the head aches, did you load up on anything for BP before starting? I did and think it helped me in that area. I take a blood pressure sup with my Super-DMZ and then my Cycle Assist a couple hours later with next meal. Have to let the S-DMZ run the the liver before hitting it with the support supps from everything I have read regarding the orals so I am making sure to distance them.


 Could you alternatively take the cycle support supps several hours before the DMZ?


----------



## Simply_Michael (Sep 8, 2010)

I take mine thru the day but sure you can,  I did before but got headache so hence changed 



mystictrunks said:


> Could you alternatively take the cycle support supps several hours before the DMZ?


----------



## Simply_Michael (Sep 9, 2010)

*Project:Arms and Shoulders*
*Time*: 555am t0 640 am 

*The exercises 
*Dips 
10 sets @ bodyweight
x8 reps,x9,x6,x5,x5,4,x3,x6@ 16 pound assisted,x5@ 10 pounds,x3 @16 pounds
(stay)

*Incline Hammer curls* 
10 sets of 10 reps @ 20 pounds (up)

*Bent over Dumbbell lateral raise*
3 sets of 12 reps @ 10 pounds (up)

*Seated Lateral raise*
3 sets of 12 reps @ 5 pounds (up)

*Post cardio*
None due to only 1 hour to be in gym due to mandatory ot. 

*Summary:
*Awesome workout. Crazy pump today. Shoulders i feel got destroyed. Due to shoulder dislocation in past weight suffers but man was i spent after the dips. I am kinda proud i did that many dips before having to goto assisted . 
Well deserved rest day tomorrow even though I gotta be up by 630 am ..but least its not 5 am.

*sides*
No sides at all Even when i took dmz without Blood pressure medicine


----------



## Simply_Michael (Sep 9, 2010)

Hey gang what do you all take to combat lethargy ? I seem to be dragging ass all day


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Sep 9, 2010)

I personally like a little caffeine with some ephedrine.  Geran oil works decently.


----------



## Simply_Michael (Sep 10, 2010)

Ephedrine makes me tired I will try straight caffeine 




SenorBlumpkin said:


> I personally like a little caffeine with some ephedrine.  Geran oil works decently.


----------



## maniac0614 (Sep 10, 2010)

Whats up newbie, I'm so jealous your starting your test cycle ha ha j/p.  I got mine planned for either Oct or Nov. But I'm trying to get my dang 20 post in so I could hit up DW.

But I'm subbed bro!!!


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Sep 11, 2010)

pics?  also, why have u chosen to pin?


----------



## Simply_Michael (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks for joining and it's definitely learning experience 



maniac0614 said:


> Whats up newbie, I'm so jealous your starting your test cycle ha ha j/p.  I got mine planned for either Oct or Nov. But I'm trying to get my dang 20 post in so I could hit up DW.
> 
> But I'm subbed bro!!!


----------



## Simply_Michael (Sep 11, 2010)

Pics posted * taking to next level and.become best I can be 



SenorBlumpkin said:


> pics?  also, why have u chosen to pin?


----------



## BigRed73 (Sep 11, 2010)

Where is the shoulder w/o?  too mnay days of rest. Wow that is what AS help you do RECOVER.  Get more serious bro if your going to spend your hard earned money on gear. IMO

Good luck


----------



## superted (Sep 11, 2010)

BigRed73 said:


> Where is the shoulder w/o?  too mnay days of rest. Wow that is what AS help you do RECOVER.  Get more serious bro if your going to spend your hard earned money on gear. IMO
> 
> Good luck



How many days rest?

Thought we were gonna hit it 5-6 days a week for the 30 day blast here?


----------



## Simply_Michael (Sep 11, 2010)

BigRed73 said:


> Where is the shoulder w/o? too mnay days of rest. Wow that is what AS help you do RECOVER. Get more serious bro if your going to spend your hard earned money on gear. IMO
> 
> Good luck


 thanks will do and rethinking stuff now .


----------



## Simply_Michael (Sep 11, 2010)

superted said:


> How many days rest?
> 
> Thought we were gonna hit it 5-6 days a week for the 30 day blast here?


sunday Chest+back
Monday Legs
tues rest
wed Arms and shoulders
thurs rest--------------this is one cycle (then repeat whole cycle)
friday chest+back
sat Legs
sunday  rest

there u go stepping it up a notch!


----------



## Simply_Michael (Sep 12, 2010)

Things came up.with. families lifting start tomorrow


----------



## Kleen (Sep 13, 2010)

Alright Bro hope the family stuff is good and you where able to get going your gonna love it


----------



## Simply_Michael (Sep 13, 2010)

*Time in gym : who knows. late ..almost pumpkin time*

*The workout* 
*Hammer strength Iso-lateral decline press *
 6 set of 10 reps @ 55 pounds
3 sets of 8 reps @ 55 pounds
1 set of 5 reps @ 55 pounds (stay)

*Chin up 10x10*
bodyweight x4,x3,x3,x3,x2,x2 = 17 reps 
assisted machine @ 18 pounds: 4 sets of 4 reps  (stay)

*Incline Dumbbell Fly 35 pounds* 
 3 sets of 12 reps (go up)

*One arm dumbbell rows 35 pounds*
 3 sets of 12 reps (go up)

*Post cardio *
stairway to hell (nautils stair master)
Omgosh it says i did 18 floors and it was totally killer . i did 5  minutes that was it . i hate it . i might be doing it again . do those  things u hate 

Awesome workout . i am so stoked about chin ups . I did mostly  bodyweight till i couldnt even do one then switched up to assisted i  think it worked better.  i felt beastly .
*
sides *
best thing ever none ! blood pressure on day 1 and then thats it . i love it . and no bloat ...so i would totally do this again !

*other notes *
Pump : 8/10
intensity: 10/10
acne: none that i can see even backne
sweating ratio: buckets when working out but fine with that.
aggression: slightly seen today ..anyone ever have to return a cell phone. geez . they are like repeat the issue and it has to be in front of them . OMgosh this lady it happened and i was showing her and then she looked at me and said i didnt see it . she has to repeat it not me pushing the buttons. I felt it go sky high but calmed myself and was like i need manager now . and i talked to him and almost blew up on him cause i was like does it look like i am that guy? its a week under warrenty and ur going to give me grief . are u serious and i rationally argued with him but i felt the tention but let it go 

got compliment that i seem to be looking bigger . weight is up to 172 but i feel like body comp is slimmer in stomach 

so yeah so far so good week 1 in the books starting week 2 and bringing up the intensity.


----------



## Simply_Michael (Sep 13, 2010)

Kleen said:


> Alright Bro hope the family stuff is good and you where able to get going your gonna love it


thanks u know kids 4 year old always got something wrong with them during allergy season . so had to take care of her since my bro was at work etc . u know family first . oh yeah also that day cap came off her baby tooth. so u can imagin the pain for baby oliva. shes my niece


----------



## Kleen (Sep 14, 2010)

newbie2bb said:


> thanks u know kids 4 year old always got something wrong with them during allergy season . so had to take care of her since my bro was at work etc . u know family first . oh yeah also that day cap came off her baby tooth. so u can imagin the pain for baby oliva. shes my niece



Great workout man! You will be hitting 10 on body weight pull ups before you know it. DMZ is a friggin strength monster. Poor little girl, hate to think of the little ones in pain...


----------



## Simply_Michael (Sep 15, 2010)

*Project: Legs and abs* 
*Time in gym:* 650 am to 730 am 

*Back Squats:*
10 sets of 10 reps @ 120 pounds (go up 10 #)

*Lying Leg curls* 
10 sets of 10 reps @ 60 pounds (go up)

*Low cable Pull-ins*
3 sets of 12 reps @10 pounds (go up )

*Seated Calf Raises* 
3 sets of 15 reps @ 100 pounds (go up)

*Post cardio:*
None due to still working 6 days so coming in way early staying till late. 

*Summary*
Good workout . body is kinda used to the volume so now to add the weight this week. I am progressing so all good by me . Need to add cardio so i can lean down even further however this week is horrible but its the last of OT so next week can refocus the cardio. Between mandatory OT and then niece is sick and cap fell off her teeth to fighting with a cell company. im spent lol but at least diet wise is doing well and i am gettin my gym days in ! Oh life on life terms how u baffle me !


----------



## Kleen (Sep 15, 2010)

Good stuff N2B! Way to keep working when life would have you focus on other things.


----------



## Simply_Michael (Sep 16, 2010)

*Project:Arms and Shoulders*
*Time*: Chuck norris stole time! 

*The exercises 
*Dips 
bodyweight x10,x6,x5,x3,x2 = 26 reps 
assisted at 12 pounds x6,x4 ...    totally fried . (stay)

*Incline Hammer curls* 
7 sets of 10 reps @ 25 pounds
1 set of 8 reps, x5 reps, x3 reps 

*Bent over Dumbbell lateral raise*
3 sets of 12 reps @ 15 pounds (up)

*Seated Lateral raise*
3 sets of 12 reps @ 10 pounds (up)

*Post cardio*
None 

*Summary:
*Omgosh. it was crazy burn to my shoulders. i really could feel it today. so going to monitor it but def was crazy tight on my bum shoulder. I will def take more rest after the sets of 10 . but all good i feel great !

*sides*
zero sides and loving it


----------



## coolazice (Sep 16, 2010)

Happy Birthday bro!!! Hope you have a great day!!!


----------



## Simply_Michael (Sep 16, 2010)

coolazice said:


> Happy Birthday bro!!! Hope you have a great day!!!



hahha i thought it was giong to sneak by . im 35 yo and this weekend is going to be killer rough . out tonight celebrating another friends b day. out tomorrow to celebrate mine recovery sunday and thanks!


----------



## Simply_Michael (Sep 18, 2010)

so question for you all gang !

Puffy nipples.(obviously not huge concern but just reporting the facts )..what should i do ..tad itchy but no worries only side i have discovered . thoughts ..talk amongst . btw two weeks into the cycle


----------



## Simply_Michael (Sep 21, 2010)

*The workout* 
*Hammer strength Iso-lateral decline press *
 10 sets of 10 reps @ 55 pounds (go up)

*Lat pull downs 10x10*
6 sets of 6 reps @90 pounds
1set of x7,x6,x6, x6 @90 pounds 

*Incline Dumbbell Fly 30 pounds* 
 3 sets of 12 reps (go up)

*One arm dumbbell rows 30 pounds*
 3 sets of 12 reps (go up)

* sides
*honestly low bowel movement . its kinda odd but dealing with it . 

*weekend events :
*so tad down in weights cause this weekend was my 35 birf day ..apparently i got in middle of a fight. i took a hit to the back of the head and out of instinct i just turn around and swung. hit the guy in the side of the head and apparently hard that he lost balance and his head hit the club glass. (kinda funny) but then i hit him again . Some how either one of his friends or someone tag'd me in my chest not sure how but ribs are bruised hence why didnt do chin ups. Trying to recover the soreness. oh well at least i had fun but never knew i could fight . lol


----------



## superted (Sep 21, 2010)

newbie2bb said:


> so question for you all gang !
> 
> Puffy nipples.(obviously not huge concern but just reporting the facts )..what should i do ..tad itchy but no worries only side i have discovered . thoughts ..talk amongst . btw two weeks into the cycle



why not huge concern ?

gyno bro


----------



## Simply_Michael (Sep 21, 2010)

superted said:


> why not huge concern ?
> 
> gyno bro




well we discussed it in private . but cause not itchy yet and probably in my head cause stuff i am taking doesnt amorize and the fact that its cause i feel like i am in a constant pump and never noticed them before . So for now i will monitor and then go from there. 

if start to become itchy i will take tamoplex .5 and go from there .


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Sep 21, 2010)

How has your diet been as far as calories above/below maintenance and your macros?


----------



## Simply_Michael (Sep 21, 2010)

cavtrooper96 said:


> How has your diet been as far as calories above/below maintenance and your macros?




diet except b day weekend is spot on ! 

protein 170 to 200 g . carbs come usually veggies . very bland diet .  calories i would approx 2000 to 2500 tad above but mostly protein chicken tuna and tilapia are my friends lol


----------



## superted (Sep 21, 2010)

2000 to 2500 is a very big range and 2000 seems a bit low IMO

i know your looking for recomp but DMZ shoud eat them cals up try and stay closer to 2500 

Other than that looking good


----------



## Simply_Michael (Sep 21, 2010)

superted said:


> 2000 to 2500 is a very big range and 2000 seems a bit low IMO
> 
> i know your looking for recomp but DMZ shoud eat them cals up try and stay closer to 2500
> 
> Other than that looking good


just hate im not sporting abs like richard gears or any of u all actually it just dawned on me im the biggest bodyfat as far as no abs mostly stomach weight. will do something about that lol . so i thought that carb cycling woiuld help keep bodyfat down ...

thoughts


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Sep 21, 2010)

newbie2bb said:


> just hate im not sporting abs like richard gears or any of u all actually it just dawned on me im the biggest bodyfat as far as no abs mostly stomach weight. will do something about that lol . so i thought that carb cycling woiuld help keep bodyfat down ...
> 
> thoughts



Is the DMZ similar to superdrol as far as needing moderate to high carbs?


----------



## Simply_Michael (Sep 21, 2010)

cavtrooper96 said:


> Is the DMZ similar to superdrol as far as needing moderate to high carbs?




never done superdrol ... so will leave that to those who are in the know.


----------



## superted (Sep 21, 2010)

newbie2bb said:


> never done superdrol ... so will leave that to those who are in the know.



of the 20mg suggested daily doseage

10mg is Superdrol
10mg is DMZ

the idea is that it is less harsh version which from the loggers appears to be the case... There have been very few sides reported apart from pumps

Hope that helps

Personally i have never suffered any sides from any AAS so i jacked mine up to 30mg and threw 80mg Dbol into the mix


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Sep 21, 2010)

superted said:


> i jacked mine up to 30mg and threw 80mg Dbol into the mix



That's what I will probly do!


----------



## Simply_Michael (Sep 21, 2010)

cavtrooper96 said:


> That's what I will probly do!


im still a baby ! i gotta take it slow lol . but i got the dbol as well it taunts me .  i will take it after i get done with cycle


----------



## Simply_Michael (Sep 23, 2010)

*Project: Legs and abs* 
*Time in gym:* 3pm to 4pm 

*Back Squats:*
10 sets of 10 reps @ 135 pounds (go up)
back was kinda tight but will continue on..not to bad but could feel it 

*Seated Leg curls* 
10 sets of 10 reps @ 65 pounds (go up)
*
Flat Bench Lying Leg Raise            *
3 sets of x12,x8, x6 ..with bodyweight

*Seated Calf Raises* 
3 sets of 15 reps @ 110 pounds (go up)
calves started to cramp after first set but still completed it . fun times !

*Post cardio:*
25 min @ 3.0 speed @ 12 incline . also did sprints for 3 minutes (7 speed jump off and on ) for about 5 reps each then rest of 
*Summary*
good work out . def could feel cramps coming in . but all good going to buy some more tuarine ran out and also banana's just in case . other than that pinning is going good. adding in cardio due to fact i think i am not losing the weight i need to and now that life is back to normal i can focus on gettin the job done . 

*DMZ*
still loving it . Cramps are coming so will be monitoring that i got two weeks left of cycle and so far loving it . no sides really except fact that cramps but will combat it . other than that its a good brand and yes i will def do it in the future . cause of fact strength is going up and i have zero DOMS . groovy


----------



## superted (Sep 23, 2010)

newbie2bb said:


> *Project: Legs and abs*
> *Time in gym:* 3pm to 4pm
> 
> *Back Squats:*
> ...



Dont worry about your weight you are looking for recomp right?

If your getting this right you will add muscle at approx the same rate you loose fat 2lb a week maybe even faster to begin with

Ill have to check my log but i think in the 1st 30 days of my cycle i lost 2.75" on my waist and added 5lb

My cycle my weight is almost unchanged but waist is -5" thats a shit load of LBM added even tho scales reamain the same prob 30lbs +

Go by the way your pants fit and the mirror or keep measurements of your waist which is what i do


----------



## Simply_Michael (Sep 23, 2010)

superted said:


> Dont worry about your weight you are looking for recomp right?
> 
> If your getting this right you will add muscle at approx the same rate you loose fat 2lb a week maybe even faster to begin with
> 
> ...



will do pants havent increased so i am good there . figures after the blast of 30 days i will worry about losing it if i cross that bridge . just want that jaw dropping transformation !


----------



## superted (Sep 23, 2010)

It's just not possible to loose more than 2lb of fat per week without giving up muscle so slow and steady is the name of the game


----------



## Kleen (Sep 27, 2010)

N2b I would listen to Super on this one regarding fat loss and what not. However if you have time and energy to do cardio I would. Eating wise I would stick with the 2250-2500 range however I think I saw 170 for protein somewhere you need to be runnning at least 250 grams a day here with DMZ to take advantage of all the extra protein synthesis. CAVTROOPER, I did not eat high carbs at all except weekend refeeds and I had less lethargy than many of the other loggers I read about. It definitely did not effect my gains. From a depleted 190-a depleted 204.5 and leaner in the end.


----------



## Simply_Michael (Sep 27, 2010)

*The workout* 
*Hammer strength Iso-lateral decline press *
  10 sets of 10 reps @ 60 pounds (go up)

*Chin up
*1x3,x2,x2,x3,x3,x3,x3,x2 @ bodyweight (spent)

*Incline Dumbbell Fly 40 pounds* 
  3 sets of 12 reps (go up)

*One arm dumbbell rows 40pounds*
  2 sets of 12 reps (go up- shoulder issues so did 2 sets 

* sides
*zero sides 

*Review
*overall awesome i got 2 weeks left of my blast so all good. Def no  sides and i feel like a pump all day long . This product rocks. Will be  doing cardio 3 x this week. to off set any weight gain and from here on  out till test ends will do the cardio . to get bodyfat as low as  possible .


----------



## Simply_Michael (Sep 28, 2010)

*Project: Legs and abs* 
*Time in gym:* 3pm to 4pm 

*Back Squats:* 10x10 goal 
6 sets of 10 reps @ 140 pounds 
1 set of 6 reps @140 pounds   (stay)

*Seated Leg curls*  10x10 goal
  6 sets of 10 reps @ 70 pounds (stay)
*
Hanging Leg Raise            *3x12 goal
3 sets of x12,x12,x2

*Seated Calf Raises*  3x12 goal 
3 sets of 15 reps @ 115 pounds (go up)


killer workout . cardio tomorrow couldnt finish some stuff and thats ok . gives me a goal for next time. lower back was bothering me even with more rest. all good will try on more time next week if not will switch out exercises . 

hope all still reading is doing well !


----------



## superted (Sep 28, 2010)

how noticeable are strength gains?

that DMZ should be in full effect by now


----------



## Simply_Michael (Sep 28, 2010)

superted said:


> how noticeable are strength gains?
> 
> that DMZ should be in full effect by now



well its decent . i mean i am now working at full strength. so able to go up . but dang am i pushing it . so hopefully next time will bust thru it . no sides so im all good . i mean 10x10 is alot . but i seem to be doing real well with it and then if i can't make them DOMS is zero ..so huge plus


----------



## superted (Sep 28, 2010)

what have ur lifts increased by ?

lets say bench... Where were you at beginning of cycle where are you now? numbers brother


----------



## Simply_Michael (Sep 28, 2010)

my bench havent done ..been doing decline this round . but will do max's this weekend hows that


----------



## superted (Sep 28, 2010)

newbie2bb said:


> my bench havent done ..been doing decline this round . but will do max's this weekend hows that



OK so how much has your decline increased ?


----------



## Simply_Michael (Sep 28, 2010)

well i am doing hammer strength 65 pounds . i started at 25 pounds each ..so going well with that . but i can do squats and see from that. funny i just go in and lift and i totally have surpassed my expectations


----------



## Simply_Michael (Oct 1, 2010)

mixing it up today a bit!
*
Military press *
5 sets of 10 reps @65 pounds
1 set x 7,x5,x4 @65 pounds (burned out but wow !)

*Dumbbell Shrugs *
10 sets of 10 reps @25 pounds (go up)
*
Barbell Bicep curls *
3 sets of 12 reps @40 pounds (go up)

was spent but loved the workout . Looks easy but so not . had huge pump. Awesome times !


----------



## superted (Oct 1, 2010)

doesnt seem like a lot of variation in here

for biceps you just did the same exercise over and over same with shoulders


----------



## Simply_Michael (Oct 1, 2010)

superted said:


> doesnt seem like a lot of variation in here
> 
> for biceps you just did the same exercise over and over same with shoulders



2 compound movements....and suppose to be two accessories but everything was fried couldnt do dips

today was arms and shoulders ...**military pressed killed my shoulders hence why not much but all good was about 200 reps


----------



## Simply_Michael (Oct 4, 2010)

*new scheme (cause i have A.D.D. and need things mix'd up)
*
monday: chest
Tues : Back
Wed: off
Thurs: shoulders
Fri: bi and tri 
Sat : off 
Sunday: Legs 
then start routine again 
************Flash forward **************

*Chest *
*Incline bench press*
1x15=65 pounds
1x8=90 pounds
1xabsolute failure=130 pounds (4x) go up

*Dumbbell Bench press *
1x15=30 pounds
1x8=50 pounds
1xabsolute failure=55 pounds (6x) go up 

*Dumbbell Flys *
1x15=25 pounds
 1x8=30 pounds
 1xabsolute failure=40 pounds (8x) go up 

*Dips *
1xabsolute failure= 3x @ assisted 18 pounds

Awesome wam bam thank u ma'am workout . short quick and to the point .  much like a teenager on prom night workout. Felt monster on incline. I  have to monitor my shoulder since having issues lately *hence why  shorter workouts and more frequent*.


----------



## Simply_Michael (Oct 5, 2010)

*back day *

*Deadlifts *
1x15=135 pounds 
1x8=145 pounds 
1xabsolute failure=155 pounds (4x) go up ..Holy back pumps 

*Bentover Barbell rows *
1x12=50 pounds
1x8=60 pounds
1xabsolute failure=70 pounds (8x) go up...

*Seated Cable Row *
1x15=90 pounds
1xabsolute failure=100 pounds (8x) go up 
*
Wide grip Pulldowns*
1xabsolute failure=100 pounds (10x) go up 


Taurine is needed i ran out and i have to get some on payday friday . oh  well such is life . hope everyone is doing well .  45 min cardio day  tomorrow


----------



## superted (Oct 5, 2010)

Substitute some of your carbs for bananas, one large banana 20g carbs full of potasium, never even used taurine


----------



## superted (Oct 6, 2010)

*Sorry for the hijack mate

Link to my new log*
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/g...io-syntrop-gh-igf1-slin-pct-bridge-cycle.html
My Axio Syntrop GH IGF1 SLIN TRT PCT/Bridge Cycle

Operation “Stay Swole”





Last 18 months have been productive 

*PCT/Bridge 3 - 4 months*

*HG SLIN IGF1 Recovery Cruise*
*Test Cyp  200mg EW*
*Proviron 100mg ED pre bed*

*GOALS*
maintain mass on igf/slin/HG PCT/Bridge cycle also help repair left shoulder now 90% normal, bring up lagging body parts (arms)


----------



## Simply_Michael (Oct 6, 2010)

ha feel free to hi jack anytime shyt at least u read it !

toughest day yet 

so i tried to do cardio of treadmill 10 incline and 3.5 speed ..failed  after 5 minutes shin splints . so decided that i would do bike and  intervals 1 min hard then 1 min to 1.5 min medium speed. made 10 minutes  more . 

so total of 15 min ..thanks shin splints grr..


anyone say hi if reading


----------



## Simply_Michael (Oct 7, 2010)

*shoulder workout*
*
seated barbell press to the front *
1x20=45 pounds
1x8=75 pounds 
1xabsolute failure=85 pounds (6x) go up 

*Barbell shrugs *
1x15=80 pounds
 1x8=90 pounds 
 1xabsolute failure=100 pounds (10x) go up 

*Lateral raises to the front *
1x15=10 pounds
 1x8=12.5 pounds 
 1xabsolute failure=15 pounds (8x) go up 

*All these done as circuit 2x15@20 pounds *(go up)
cable internal rotation  
standing low pull deltoid raise 
standing high pull deltoid raise 

feel the burn woot woot . really listened to body so i don't produce  another injury and added the circuit for preventive measure as rehab for  the shoulder . all in all grand workout . 
Tomorrow bi and tri


----------



## Simply_Michael (Oct 8, 2010)

*bi and tri's *
*
Standing barbell curls  *
1x20=30 pounds
1x8=40 pounds 
1xabsolute failure=50 pounds (8x) go up 

*Preacher curl *
1x15=20 pounds
1xabsolute failure=30 pounds (8x) go up 
*
Incline Dumbbell curl *
1xabsolute failure=20 pounds (10x) go up 

*Standing dumbbell extention *
1x20=30 pounds 
1x8=35 pounds
1xabsolute failure=40 pounds (8x) go up 
*
Tricep pulldown (str8 bar)*
1x15=50 pounds
1xabsolute failure=40 pounds (8x) go up 

went to another gym cause i was downtown .OMG hated it so bad . was told  it was a good gym but really wasnt old skewl and old equipment so i  made due but def ending YMCA membership soon . 

other than that all is well


----------



## Simply_Michael (Oct 12, 2010)

*double workout today woot woot *

*Legs workouts*

Squats (squats was ass to the ground . seriously lower than parallel)
1x20=45 pounds 
1x8=85 pounds
1xabsolute failure=135 pounds (5x) Go up 

Leg Press 
 1x15=180 pounds plus sleigh weight (75 pounds)= 255 pounds
 1x8=275 pounds 
 1xabsolute failure=295 pounds (6x) Go up 

Leg extention
1xabsolute failure = 100 pounds (10x) go up

Leg curl
1xabsolute failure=80 pounds (10x) go up 

Donkey calf raises machine 
1x20=230 pounds
1x15=250 pounds
1xabsolute failure =270 pounds

*Chest workout *

Incline Barbell press
 1x15=95 pounds 
 1x8=105 pounds
 1xabsolute failure=125 pounds (6x) Go up 

Dumbbell bench press 
 1x15=45 pounds 
 1x8=50 pounds
 1xabsolute failure=55 pounds (7x) Go up 

Dumbbell flys
 1x15=40 pounds 
 1xabsolute failure=45 pounds (4x) stay

Hammer strength  dip machine 
1xabsolute failure=50 pounds each arms (15x) go up

felt awesome today and even wanted to go on . i was in beast mode .


----------



## Simply_Michael (Oct 13, 2010)

*again with the double work out *

*back day*

*Deadlifts*
1x15=145 pounds
1x8=155 pounds
1xabsolute failure=165 pounds (5x) stay

*T-bar rows*
1x12=45 pounds
1x8=55 pounds
1xabsolute failure=80 pounds (6x) go up...
*
Seated Cable Row*
1x15=100 pounds
1xabsolute failure=120 pounds (7x) go up

*Wide grip Pulldowns*
1xabsolute failure=140 pounds (3x) stay
**********************
*cardio*
15 minutes on the cycle heart rate average 121 
**********************

*shoulder workout*

*seated barbell press to the front*
1x20=90 pounds (15x)
1x8=95 pounds
1xabsolute failure=100 pounds (3x) stay
*
Dumbbell  shrugs*
1x15=50 pounds
1x8=60 pounds
1xabsolute failure=70 pounds (7x) go up

*Lateral raises to the front*
1x15=10 pounds

hit the Steam sauna afterwards as a cool down for 20 minutes .  great workout today not much to say. 
*
Questions *
1. i get huge tight back when i do dead lifts and it becomes more  recently . added banana's for the potassium . any other recommendations ?

cardio tomorrow since major shin splints when just walking to and from will just do bike for goal is 30 min


----------



## The Prototype (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey N2B...this is my first post and I was reading thru your progress. It says you're taking 500 mg a week for Weeks 1-12 or 16 but never mentioned the gear you're using. Can you post what you're taking? Appreciate the updates.


----------



## Simply_Michael (Oct 14, 2010)

rippedgolfer said:


> Hey N2B...this is my first post and I was reading thru your progress. It says you're taking 500 mg a week for Weeks 1-12 or 16 but never mentioned the gear you're using. Can you post what you're taking? Appreciate the updates.



test e ..glad someone is reading lol


----------



## Life (Oct 14, 2010)

newbie2bb said:


> 1. i get huge tight back when i do dead lifts and it becomes more  recently . added banana's for the potassium . any other recommendations ?



The majority of the time the cramps are from a lack of sodium, not potassium, in the body. Drink some Gatorade before and during.


----------



## Simply_Michael (Oct 14, 2010)

awesome thank u very much ...DONE on the daily now !



Life said:


> The majority of the time the cramps are from a lack of sodium, not potassium, in the body. Drink some Gatorade before and during.


----------



## Life (Oct 14, 2010)

I should also add that for me personally, being on a keto diet dramatically increases the number of cramps I get. I'm not sure if its due to the water loss effecting electrolyte levels in muscle or what but I can always bet on it happening.


----------



## JulianB3 (Oct 14, 2010)

I just wanted to get on here and say HEY! I have been thinking about trying this Superdrol Dymethazine. Trying to see if there are any scholarly articles with some clinical trials done. I will let you know what I find. I am currently a Master's student, so my time and energy have been put into research and work. For some reason, my angry workout routines have gone to crap. I'm looking at giving this stuff a try. 

How would you rate this? Worth it?


----------



## Simply_Michael (Oct 14, 2010)

JulianB3 said:


> I just wanted to get on here and say HEY! I have been thinking about trying this Superdrol Dymethazine. Trying to see if there are any scholarly articles with some clinical trials done. I will let you know what I find. I am currently a Master's student, so my time and energy have been put into research and work. For some reason, my angry workout routines have gone to crap. I'm looking at giving this stuff a try.
> 
> How would you rate this? Worth it?




oh my gosh yes. depends on what ur stats are now and what exactly ur expectation is . but highly recommend it . 
i went up in weight and also have not went up in wiast size . 33 waist and 185 pounds . now just to do cardio to get bodyfat less


----------



## coolazice (Oct 15, 2010)

Supa_Spence said:


> test e ..glad someone is reading lol


 
Sorry I've been so quiet but, I'm still here too.


----------



## superted (Oct 15, 2010)

coolazice said:


> Sorry I've been so quiet but, I'm still here too.



^^^^^^^^^^ 
x 2


----------



## Simply_Michael (Oct 15, 2010)

*bi and tri *

*Standing barbell curl*
 1x20=50 pounds
 1x8=60 pounds
 1xabsolute failure=70 pounds (7x) go up 

*Preacher curls *
 1x15=45 pounds
 1xabsolute failure=55 pounds (8x) go up...
*
Incline Dumbbell curl *
 1xabsolute failure=30 pounds (3x) go up

*Overhead tri extention *
 1x20=50 pounds 
1x8=55 pounds
1xabsolute failure=60 pounds (5x) go up

*Tricep Pushdown str8 bar *
1x15=50 pounds
1xabsolute failure=57.5 pounds (11x) go up 

*Tricep pushdown with rope*
1xabsolute failure=50 pounds (12x) go up 

*Cardio 
*machine row 30 minutes 5014 meters . was diffrent but hey its cardio and worked out rotator cuff as well so double win !


----------



## JulianB3 (Oct 16, 2010)

*Rower*

The concept 2 rower is a great machine.... I actually just purchased a new one for the gym I coordinate.

I also suggest throwing in a flat curl.. If there is a machine low row that has adjustable handles.... put a flat bar or ezcurl bar attachment on. Lay down and do curls nice and controlled. If you have never done this type of curl.... it will feel amazing.

I will post up my stats today . I have a few meetings today, but I should have them up mid day


----------



## Simply_Michael (Oct 18, 2010)

*Chest workout 

*Incline Barbell press
1x15=100 pounds 
1x8=120 pounds
1xabsolute failure=130 pounds (4x) stay

Dumbbell bench press 
1x15=50 pounds 
1x8=55 pounds
1xabsolute failure=60 pounds (4x) stay 

Dumbbell flys
1x15=40 pounds 
1xabsolute failure=45 pounds (6x) go up

Hammer strength dip machine 
1xabsolute failure=70 pounds each arms (7x) go up

***********
cardio ...treadmill
incline :10
speed : 3.5 
heart rate : 133 to 135 
Distance: .57 miles 
duration : 10 min


----------



## Simply_Michael (Oct 19, 2010)

*Legs workouts

*Squats (squats was ass to the ground . seriously lower than parallel)
1x20=120 pounds 
1x8=130 pounds
1xabsolute failure=140 pounds (10x) Go up 20 pounds

Leg Press (sleigh weights 75 pounds) 
1x15=305
1x8=325 pounds 
1xabsolute failure=335 pounds (7x) Go up 

Leg extention
1xabsolute failure = 120 pounds (11x) go up

Leg curl
1xabsolute failure=100 pounds (10x) go up 

Donkey calf raises machine 
1x20=270 pounds
1x15=290 pounds
1xabsolute failure =295 pounds (8x) go up

cardio 
5 min on treadmill @ 3.5 speed and incline of 10 .


----------



## The Prototype (Oct 19, 2010)

How's the progress coming along? I'm doing same cycle starting next week but only Test E. Do you like your gains so far? I'll run a log if you want to read along. It'll be another month before I see any gains though. How long did it take before you noticed any gains?


----------



## Simply_Michael (Oct 19, 2010)

PM cardio 

did the bike ...5 miles took about 20 minutes . for first 15 minutes every min alternated intensity from level 5 to level 8 and the last 5 min did on level 5

however had to stop cause major calf cramp ..should teach me to not do it on leg day lol


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 19, 2010)

Supa_Spence said:


> PM cardio
> 
> did the bike ...5 miles took about 20 minutes . for first 15 minutes every min alternated intensity from level 5 to level 8 and the last 5 min did on level 5
> 
> however had to stop cause major calf cramp ..should teach me to not do it on leg day lol


 
Bro no offense but can you post your max for all your lift's?It seems to me for being on the gear you should be lifting harder or that your not even ready for gear.


----------



## Simply_Michael (Oct 19, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> Bro no offense but can you post your max for all your lift's?It seems to me for being on the gear you should be lifting harder or that your not even ready for gear.


 
i don't do max's but believe me i have gone up in weight...but maybe soon i will try just progression is what i am lookin for and that is happening and sure more weight on me but cardio is there to take it off


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 19, 2010)

Supa_Spence said:


> i don't do max's but believe me i have gone up in weight...but maybe soon i will try just progression is what i am lookin for and that is happening and sure more weight on me but cardio is there to take it off


 
whats your stats? can you bench 225 or squat 225?And age please because if you just started out lifting or took time off I promise you could have made the same gains without gear or ph


----------



## Simply_Michael (Oct 19, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> whats your stats? can you bench 225 or squat 225?


 my stats are . 5'7 185 some pudge due to excess calories but cardio is there and i can squat last time i did max 280


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 19, 2010)

well go off that 280 at 80%=225 that what you should atleast be repping.I see you squating with numbers really low bro like 80,100 -this not gonna do jack.Your wasteing your time and money. Jmho


----------



## Simply_Michael (Nov 1, 2010)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/online-journals/115909-supa-spence-grasshoppa-journal.html


here u go gang . new journal now that i completed the DMZ

reviews : would i do this again . heck yea ! it was def slimming down . i gained strength and also i gained some muscle but most of love handles going away and thats my main goal to kick start the fat loss and get below 20 percent body fat and did that very happy with results .


----------



## MrRockstar (Nov 2, 2010)

I started a dmz cycle yesterday, I'm taking 2 at night and 1 in the morning. How long before you start to feel a difference?


----------



## Simply_Michael (Nov 2, 2010)

well for me i noticed in a week ..3rd day i could tell cause my blood pressure goes up anytime i take anything and i get neck cramps on anything 
remember diet diet diet .


MrRockstar said:


> I started a dmz cycle yesterday, I'm taking 2 at night and 1 in the morning. How long before you start to feel a difference?


----------



## MrRockstar (Nov 2, 2010)

hell yea, thanks man.


----------

